# Refrigerator Works On Gas But Not Electric



## Bign (Apr 8, 2009)

I have a 2004 21RS. As the title says, my fridge works on gas but not electric. I've read it could be a fuse or the heating element. Any other ideas or suggestions. If it's not a fuse how and where do I test the element?

Thanks,


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Check the electrical outlet in the outside fridge access & make sure it's plugged in. If so, make sure there's 110 volts to that outlet. If that all looks good, the problem could be the circuit board or heating element.


----------



## tomstacey616 (Apr 13, 2011)

Bign said:


> I have a 2004 21RS. As the title says, my fridge works on gas but not electric. I've read it could be a fuse or the heating element. Any other ideas or suggestions. If it's not a fuse how and where do I test the element?
> 
> Thanks,


I have the same model/year .... unplug the Fridge from the outlet inside the access panel and plug it into an extension cord. See if it works on electric.. (you'll know if it is running on electric if you don't hear a "click-click-click" from it trying to light the gas)
NOW, if it does work on electric this way, then you may have an issue with the plug right there... I recently replaced mine as the insides were all busted up and the wires were no longer making contact... EASY as PIE to replace...









Let it sit for while.. then feel the freezer. IF it's not cold.. then you have other issues like INSOMNIAK said...


----------

